# this really infuriates me!



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

:cussing:
i absolutely despise every single person who does this, why deliberately cross two perfectly good breeds to produce a litter of mongrels/cross breeds when there are millions of cross breeds and mongrels already struggling to find homes, and then have the nerve to charge 'pedigree' prices for the puppies! URGH, makes my blood boil! :bash:

if anything at least both parents are KC registered but it doesnt mention health tests done on either of them. You could understand if something like this happened accidentily but i'm pretty sure thats not the case, bit too deliberate for that. :devil:

HYBRID SPRINGERDOODLE / SPOODLE PUPPIES FOR SALE in Scottish Borders | Dogs & Puppies for Sale | Gumtree.com

:censor::censor::censor:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Sadly for far too many people, £'s comes before common sense. :devil:


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree on this, there are lots of ridiculous crosses about that are no good for anything or to anyone. I certainly wouldn't fork out money for a crossbred pup. I had to pay nearly a grand for my malamute, she comes from health tested parents and her dad has won crufts several times. I also agreed not to breed from her (as stated on her papers) unless she was health tested herself etc. I have no problem with this, she is a fab dog. These people are all about the money, nothing else.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

designer dogs... they command high prices, here in the states at least...

cross breeds, when done smartly, make for some very good dogs...

the way i see things in general is that if i don't like something i simply don't participate... what others do is none of my business for the most part... with the exceptions of truly terrible things...

if people want labradoodles or springerdoodles then there will always be someone willing to provide those sort of things...

not spaying or neutering dogs irritates me much more than people wanting crossbreeds...

all my dogs are crosses... rescues too... but only one is a designer dog... shihtzu-poodle...

my black lab/corgi cross is great... exactly like a black lab in all respect except it's very small... a mini-lab i call her...


crossing dogs on purpose won't endanger pure breeds... no more than neutering or spaying a pure breed will...


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Sadly for far too many people, £'s comes before common sense. :devil:


just really really :censor: me off, and the idiots that buy the puppies just shouldnt have a dog.



Disgruntled said:


> I agree on this, there are lots of ridiculous crosses about that are no good for anything or to anyone. I certainly wouldn't fork out money for a crossbred pup. I had to pay nearly a grand for my malamute, she comes from health tested parents and her dad has won crufts several times. I also agreed not to breed from her (as stated on her papers) unless she was health tested herself etc. I have no problem with this, she is a fab dog. These people are all about the money, nothing else.


ditto, ive just bought myself an expensive puppy but from a very good breeder who health tests and shows well. my baby girl has restrictions on being bred from until i have her health tested as well. i also feel i can justify buying a pedigree puppy when there are dogs in rescue because ive had 4 rescue dogs in the last 8 years. after working in kennels and having my other dogs i know ive done my part. and i'll continue to help various rescues when i can.

but things like that just make me explode


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

HABU said:


> designer dogs... they command high prices, here in the states at least...
> 
> cross breeds, when done smartly, make for some very good dogs...
> 
> ...


i didnt say anything about it endangering pure breeds, its not cross breeds i have a problem with, its people deliberately breeding cross breeds, calling them 'designer' breeds then charging ridiculous prices for them. and yes i think the majority of dogs should be neutered.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

a dog is a dog.. 
they're all not natural, so it really doesn't matter
irresponsible dog breeding is exactly that though
too many people do it without thinking of the consequences


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> i didnt say anything about it endangering pure breeds, its not cross breeds i have a problem with, its people deliberately breeding cross breeds, calling them 'designer' breeds then charging ridiculous prices for them. and yes i think the majority of dogs should be neutered.


the only ridiculous price on anything is a price no one will pay...

people go to starbucks and pay $4 bucks for a cup of coffee...

people pay $1,000 bucks or more for ball pythons...

kingsnake.com Classifieds: 1.0 Pastel Calico $1100, 1.0 High White Calico $600


you guys pay nearly $12 bucks for a pack of marlboros...

mySupermarket.co.uk - Compare supermarket prices | Online supermarket shopping | Save Money on Top Offers


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:roll2: It says in the advert "The Springerdoodle is a designer dog breed (also known as hybrid dog breed)". Imao that should read "also known as a mongrel" 

I followed a big van the other day all beautifully signwritten saying that they bred cockapoos, labradoodles, goldenpoos!! Big business apparently! :bash:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

A badly bred dog to me is just a badly bred dog, I care little for pedigrees over cross breeds. 

If it is not health tested I do not care if it is the rarest breed on the planet, to me the breeder is a bad breeder

Generally-
I would rather see people breeding a puggle than a pug, at least it does something to lessen the cruelly extreme exaggerations. 
I would rather see someone breeding poodle crosses than churning out more staffies and collies that noone wants and will be more likely to end up in rescue.
I would rather bad breeders bred these crosses and steer well clear of badly breeding breeds I love, at least this way I can steer clear of the whole lot of them!


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I must admit it amazes me just how many so called designer breeds are popping up and yet i have had one for 11 years and it has always been called a cross breed by myself and I usre didnt pay the price they are asking for them now. Stormy is a yorkiepoo lol or as i call him a poodle x yorrkshire terrier and they are asking £100's for them whereas he was up for the asking price of £50 when i went to look at another litter of pups and I didnt pay even that for him as i refused to let him stay with an abusive owner but thats a different story. 
Also when Stormy caught my miniature poodle i could of sold the offspring again as designer dogs but didnt as i was only intersted in the quality of the home they went to. I flatly do not see the point of these designer dogs other than to make money for the breeder who doesnt really care about the crosses they are producing


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> :cussing:
> i absolutely despise every single person who does this, why deliberately cross two perfectly good breeds to produce a litter of mongrels/cross breeds when there are millions of cross breeds and mongrels already struggling to find homes, and then have the nerve to charge 'pedigree' prices for the puppies! URGH, makes my blood boil! :bash:
> 
> if anything at least both parents are KC registered but it doesnt mention health tests done on either of them. You could understand if something like this happened accidentily but i'm pretty sure thats not the case, bit too deliberate for that. :devil:
> ...


Sounds like you are being Pedigreeist to me. Are the pedigree breeds we have now the result of massive cross breeding?.


catch and release


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 18, 2011)

A spoodle lol, Why bother.


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

SUPER HANS said:


> A spoodle lol, Why bother.


Low pet insurance premiums for one, as with most crosses.


catch and release


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

We could all say this about german shepherd's they were selectively bred a few hundred year's ago by farmer's to become a strong working dog and yet present time their pedigree :whip: .

Unless i get lied to or book's arn't right this is true.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Each to their own i say.

I have two springers a dog and a bitch and i would like to put her with a poodle if i ever did decide to have a litter from her.


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Back in the day when I was young such dogs were called mongrels and were either given away free or for very little money!


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

I prefer mixed breeds to pedigree, but I wouldn't pay £100s for one.

Hence why when I get another dog in future, I'm gonna rescue. My last and first dog was a Whippet x Greyhound, and an amazing dog.


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

martyb said:


> Each to their own i say.
> 
> I have two springers a dog and a bitch and i would like to put her with a poodle if i ever did decide to have a litter from her.


Why?

Also why do/would you want a litter from her? Do you not like Springers? Have you met a lot of spoodles that you think are better?


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

DavieB said:


> Why?
> 
> Also why do/would you want a litter from her? Do you not like Springers? Have you met a lot of spoodles that you think are better?


Some people like mixes. Dog breeds didn't become pedigree breeds without crossbreeding.

I personally LOVE puggles.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

oh dear... just... no...


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

EVERY dog breed in the world was a cross breed before it was reconised as a breed!!!!!!!!!!!!
there is also lots of pedigree dogs in rescue but people still happy for them to be bred because they are "quality dogs"
if your getting a pet dog a pedergree is no more use to anybody than a cross breed, and now adays most breed standards make the breed usless for what they are ment to do- useless for anything other than prancing round a show ring now


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

it goes:

pure breed

cross breed

mutt


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

Someone once said to me in a plus point of this is that they cant get any of the illnesses the purebred parents can but they miss the fact it could so the opposite and inflict the dog with both parents problems.

I have no problem with breeding just do it right, for the right reasons and call them what they are


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry, i don't quite get that, why can a cross breed not get an illness that a purebred can? 

If you mean genetic faults there's no reason to assume that the fault isn't passed on. A dog illness is an illness that can affect any dog surely??


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

catch and release said:


> Sounds like you are being Pedigreeist to me. Are the pedigree breeds we have now the result of massive cross breeding?.
> 
> 
> catch and release





scotty667 said:


> We could all say this about german shepherd's they were selectively bred a few hundred year's ago by farmer's to become a strong working dog and yet present time their pedigree :whip: .
> 
> Unless i get lied to or book's arn't right this is true.





RescueCat said:


> Some people like mixes. Dog breeds didn't become pedigree breeds without crossbreeding.
> 
> I personally LOVE puggles.





123dragon said:


> EVERY dog breed in the world was a cross breed before it was reconised as a breed!!!!!!!!!!!!
> there is also lots of pedigree dogs in rescue but people still happy for them to be bred because they are "quality dogs"
> if your getting a pet dog a pedergree is no more use to anybody than a cross breed, and now adays most breed standards make the breed usless for what they are ment to do- useless for anything other than prancing round a show ring now


Firstly, not every dog breed was created by cross breeding existing breeds. Shar pei, chows, saluki, basenji, pharoah hound to name a few are naturally occuring breeds.

Secondly, a lot, if not the majority of todays dog breeds were intentionally created via cross breeding, however, it was done to a 'vision', the intent of creating a new breed. Not some idiot letting their poodle mount their spaniel and selling the mongrel litter for hundreds of pounds!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I hate this designer mongrels at the end of the day Theres enough breeds that everybody should be able to find one to suit them , they were created years ago with clear goals , most these mixes have poodle in them so they can give u the spill about hypoallergenic and it's annoying , I'm not sure what is worse tho the idiots breeding them or the mugs that pay pedigree prices for them


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

At the end of the day a dog is a dog. This designer dog stuff use to bother me, and I completely understand why it bothers the breeders that health check their dogs, and admitidly yes most of the people that breed designer dogs do not health check which is obviously wrong. 

A dog is worth whatever the potential owner is willing to pay. If someone isn't willing to pay that much for a spoodle then they won't, if they are then they will. 

On the names front, labradoodle is easier than labrador retriever cross standard poodle. I call my dog a mutt/mongrel/crossbreed because I don't know what his cross is! 

If someone wants to call their dog a puggle, jackapoo, goldendoodle then go for it! If I had a schnauzer cross poodle then damn right I'd tell people I have a schnoodle! I'd be pretty boring not to!

As long as those puppies go to homes where they are loved and cared for and get everything they want in their little doggy lives then I don't care, at least at that price tag it should hopefully deter idiots. A dog is worth whatever there owner will pay for it, and I'm fine with that.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

As someone who shows & breeds pedigree dogs, who plans their matings, who travels over a hundred miles to get to a stud dog's home, who pays over £200 for the stud fee, who ensures my bitches are in top condition, who is trying to breed for the betterment of my line, who has an aim...... yes it pees me off when I see the pages & pages of advertisements selling one silly cross after another.


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

But...but...but....










Look at the cuteness! :flrt:

Although to be fair, I'm not sure he's a "designer" cross. But I do like telling people he's a Jackuhaha because it sounds funny :lol2:

Honestly though, I think crosses are fine if bred responsibly, or things like the pug idea. Irresponsibly bred and with unjustified silly prices, not so good


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

A dog is a dog *shrugs*

If it's happy, healthy and lives a good life then why does it matter what label is carries? I completely understand and agree that there are too many dogs being bred though. I just don't see the problem with crossing "pedigrees" which produce healthy dogs unlike some irresponcible breeders who breed dogs to the point of ill health. I would much rather see someone selling "Cocker poodles or Jackapoos" than someone selling "pedigree" dogs which have bone/health problems. Just my opinion, don't hate me


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Moony14 said:


> A dog is a dog *shrugs*
> 
> If it's happy, healthy and lives a good life then why does it matter what label is carries? I completely understand and agree that there are too many dogs being bred though. I just don't see the problem with crossing "pedigrees" which produce healthy dogs unlike some irresponcible breeders who breed dogs to the point of ill health. I would much rather see someone selling "Cocker poodles or Jackapoos" than someone selling "pedigree" dogs which have bone/health problems. Just my opinion, don't hate me


Got to a kennel and see how many abandoned mongrels, er sorry I mean designer cross breed, bred for looks above health or use there are taking up the spots. 

Oooh think I might let my RBT mount a poodle so I can create a Russian black Poodle. People will pay thousands...Designer cross breeds are always worth double the original health tested pure breeds arent they! Even though my dog has only one bollock and hasn't had his knees or elbows tested or been Huu tested. ... But still think of the money!!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> As someone who shows & breeds pedigree dogs, who plans their matings, who travels over a hundred miles to get to a stud dog's home, who pays over £200 for the stud fee, who ensures my bitches are in top condition, who is trying to breed for the betterment of my line, who has an aim...... yes it pees me off when I see the pages & pages of advertisements selling one silly cross after another.


If think health checks and standard hip elbows eyes Etc should be tested the whole lot on any mix no matter the combo should be compulsory and with pedigree dogs any thing breed specific i reckon this would stop all the designer crosses , And micro chipping should be the law anybody caught breeeding without should receive a heavy fine, it may drive the prices of pups up a little but will stop breeders over breeding dogs what also bothers me about this crosses is as there's no paper work it's a puppy farmers dream no need to get papers from the kc so they can breed twice a year and at whatever age, if I brewed my DDb which I doubt I will but it's a very slim possibility I may let her have one litter I will Defantlybe doing all relevant tests and getting the best example of a stud dog with the same


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

There's sone one advertising neo pups on here that is a perfect example of how it should be done looking at the add


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

DavieB said:


> Why?
> 
> Also why do/would you want a litter from her? Do you not like Springers? Have you met a lot of spoodles that you think are better?


I said if i decided to breed with her and of cause i like springers else i wouldn't have the 2 i have would i.

I have seen some springer x poodles and thay are lovely little dogs.

Would you have been up in arms if i said i would cross her with a cocker, has sprockers are well used in the working field.

I think its upto me if i did want to breed her and upto me what i put her with.

Zooman i also used to show and i also intended to breed my st bernard once she had all her health tests, but it wasn't to be has she collapsed and died at 19 months.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Moony14 said:


> I just don't see the problem with crossing "pedigrees" which produce healthy dogs unlike some irresponcible breeders who breed dogs to the point of ill health. I would much rather see someone selling "Cocker poodles or Jackapoos" than someone selling "pedigree" dogs which have bone/health problems. Just my opinion, don't hate me


I think this here is the biggest reason people get upset with this crossbreed situation. The myth they are healthier. 

I believe there are some situations where the extreme exaggerations on a breed can be improved with a cross breed the Bulldog crosses and pug crosses. The introduction of the enzyme to dalmatians by using an outcross to a pointer.

However bar a very few extreme examples this whole belief is rubbish. For example-You get a poodle from health tested parents with low hip scores and then do not disable your dog with over/wrong types of exercise and the chances you will get hip issues is greatly reduced. You get a poodle from untested parents and you gamble on the fact you have no idea what their hipscores are, so you run the risk if their scores would be poor that your dogs will be worse and a disabled dog......

Then you go for a Labradoodle, yeaa healthy cross breed!! Bollocks, the lab and the poodle both suffer many conditions in common, so now you have a dog from two parents of different breeds both bringing untested hips etc to the party, the puppy is just as likely to suffer from hip dysplacia as either parent breed, and the lab part brings higher average scores than expected for a pure poodle.............

Oh and as a special extra treat the lab has brought that lab speciality of bad elbows to your cross breeds genetics!!!

Before even looking into anything but joints you already have likely a LESS healthy dog than the pure health tested Poodle, and in fact their are many lovely working lines labs which will likely be healthier and more emotionally balanced than the whole lot, their parents are still out there doing the job they were intended to!! True examples of Fit for Function! (though of course not to say you should not get even a working lines health tested in every way possible)

Just taking the poodle and a retriever bred together and their mental health. Individual breeds are not just about the physical, the Poodle is tenacious, but tends to not get too focused on one thing, not known for strong passions. You add in a lab or golden with their desire for food to the poodles unwillingness to back down and you have a problem dog! I detest even seeing a GSD cross coming towards me, totally screw up the perfect balance of the normal German shepherd personality and make an unstable dog, unpredictable and naughty at best and down right dangerous at worse. Who on earth ever thought that crossing a Dog with such high protection instincts with a sled dog which on the whole lack much desire to please people would ever make anything but a stressful mongrel to be around? Oh but they look like a wolf :flrt: No they do not, wolves tend to be thin rangy animals, Inuits and Czech wolf dogs just look like a grey German shepherd and are normally bulkier than either parent breeds. They look fat not wolfy!


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

feorag said:


> :roll2: It says in the advert "The Springerdoodle is a designer dog breed (also known as hybrid dog breed)". Imao that should read "also known as a mongrel"
> 
> I followed a big van the other day all beautifully signwritten saying that they bred cockapoos, labradoodles, goldenpoos!! Big business apparently! :bash:


Goldenpoos!!! :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

Whilst I have nothing against mongrels, when bred appropiately with health checks -- I do agree I detest the silly names people come up with to try to justify the "designer prices". Don't get me wrong, it's all in the name of fun to call a dog a Juggle or Jackapoo, etc, but when people refer to them under their "nicknames" as a specific breed it grinds my gears a little, after all, it's a crossbreed! 

I work in a pet shop and always have a chat with the customers that come in, particuarly when they're buying puppy things. If I had a pound for the amount of times a customer has told me the "breed" of the dog they're purchasing, only for me to look at them baffled (and I do know my dogs!) and then for me to later realise they were just using some ridiculous made up name -- I'd be a rich woman!!! Just call it a :censor: cross!!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

could someone explain this "health check" stuff to me?


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

HABU said:


> could someone explain this "health check" stuff to me?


things like xraying and scoring hips and elbows, eye testing for one or more of the many eye problems in dog, genetic testing to see if the dog has or carrys a known genetic condition. 

Thats what responsble breeders do to ensure there pups have the best chance of not inheriting health problems. If the 2 breeds dont have the same ressive condition then the pups are not likley to get it in the first generatin cross but after that in a second generation + cross its just as likely to pop up as pedigrees. But if the two breeds have the same problems (eg lads and poodles with hips) then your just as likely to get a pup from a first cross having the same problems.

I dont have a problem with people breeding crosses if they are getting the parents tested, i know some labradoodle breeders are now doing the tests as so many of them have ended up with hip and elbow problems and eye problems as the majority do not test thinking they wont get them as they are not purebreed show dogs.
Also with poodle corsses peopel claiming that all pups will have the poodle coat when they wont in a first cross. If the breeder is honist and explains the diffrent coats then thats fine also.

But the poepl who breed for money with no health testing or knolege are just as bad as peole who breed pedigree dogs with no health testing or knolege. Do it right or dont do it at all.
Everyone deserves a well bred health dog weather its a prebreed or cross breed. If the parents have be genetical tested cear and not carrying a spersific problem you can say your pup will never ever get that problem, but if the parents are not tested you will never know untill it shows up.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

PPVallhunds said:


> things like xraying and scoring hips and elbows, eye testing for one or more of the many eye problems in dog, genetic testing to see if the dog has or carrys a known genetic condition.
> 
> Thats what responsble breeders do to ensure there pups have the best chance of not inheriting health problems. If the 2 breeds dont have the same ressive condition then the pups are not likley to get it in the first generatin cross but after that in a second generation + cross its just as likely to pop up as pedigrees. But if the two breeds have the same problems (eg lads and poodles with hips) then your just as likely to get a pup from a first cross having the same problems.
> 
> ...



just like couples do before they have children...:whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: That would open up a can of worms!


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

I'll be honest, if you're not a shower (which I'm not and probably never will be) and you're not using a breed for a specific purpose (huskies as sled dogs, collies as sheep dogs etc. etc.), why does it matter if someone wants a cross, and why does it matter if they choose to call them a silly name?

Yes, the price can be silly, but if a dog is health checked, comes from a good home and parents, and the person buying wants and is willing to pay for all that, it's up to them. You get what you pay for, and I don't see why a dog's looks has anything to do with the price. At the end of the day, looks is usually what draws you to a dog first, before anything else. If I was getting a healthy dog, from healthy parents, that had a good temperment and I'd met and gotten along with, provided I could afford it, I wouldn't massively care about the price. There's always more money out there, but a family member is a once-in-a-lifetime thing. If I found a dog that DID fit in with my family, when I'm able to have one, I would do what I could to own it. Nothing better than having the perfect dog to match your family, "pedigree" or not.


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

HABU said:


> just like couples do before they have children...:whistling2:


If they did humans would have a lot less health problems
:whistling2: 

But at the end of the day humans make the consious desison to have kids or not, 
dogs dont get that, they have the desire to pass on there genes to insure there species survive and then people decide if and who to breed them to.

Also there are people who have genetic conditions who's partner get tested to see if they carry it or decied to not kids as they will pass them there gene or decide to have the embrios fertilsed in a lab and checked to see if they have inherited the gene then have the embrios that dont have it implanted to ensure there child doesnt get the condition.


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

RescueCat said:


> I'll be honest, if you're not a shower (which I'm not and probably never will be) and you're not using a breed for a specific purpose (huskies as sled dogs, collies as sheep dogs etc. etc.), why does it matter if someone wants a cross, and why does it matter if they choose to call them a silly name?
> 
> Yes, the price can be silly, but if a dog is health checked, comes from a good home and parents.


But thats the problem the vast majority of the people doing these cross breed are NOT health testing and are breeding from untested parents risking producing a puppy that will end up seffering with a condition that could have been prevented with testing.
If the breeder is health testing there stock then by all means get a cross bred puppy from them. But so may people a fooled into thinking health testing is not important in a pet dog and think there cross breed puppy will never get thsoe health problem when they can and only find out when its too late and ther pet dog is suffering with one or more of them.


----------



## Moscowlynny (Jul 1, 2012)

I witnessed a 'whippethuahua' the other day :\


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

PPVallhunds said:


> But thats the problem the vast majority of the people doing these cross breed are NOT health testing and are breeding from untested parents risking producing a puppy that will end up seffering with a condition that could have been prevented with testing.
> If the breeder is health testing there stock then by all means get a cross bred puppy from them. But so may people a fooled into thinking health testing is not important in a pet dog and think there cross breed puppy will never get thsoe health problem when they can and only find out when its too late and ther pet dog is suffering with one or more of them.


Well, hopefully the people looking to buy crossbreds are smarter than that. Really, anyone who does research before buying a puppy will see the stuff about health testing, and if they chose to ignore it, it's their fault, and they're losing out on money.

I'm not saying it's fair on the dog, but I am saying that it's fair that people should lose money for being stupid.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Generally people are exactly that stupid though.

Half the time they seem to be able to even grasp the basics like not leaving the mothers and siblings before 8 weeks. Health testing awareness is a ling long way off.

I think that Pedigree dogs exposed was a good idea, but in practise has lead to the the increased amount of crossbreeds and unregistered dogs because people think all pure breeds are unhealthy. They did a disservice to many breeds, for example shepherds and hips. Yes there was a need to highlight those over roached slooping hipped examples, but generally GSDs have the same average mid teen scores as many similar sized popular breeds, and rarely have other joint issues to the extent of say labs. So why give the impression that GSDs stand alone in having an issue?

Someone the other month on here that claimed that Northern Inuits had hip issues due to the GSD content made me angry when both the malamutes and even huskies also bring similar hip scores to the party.

It isn't about being upset ky my breed being singled out, more about allowing the belief other breeds do not have equal it even greater issues


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Unfortunately not everyone who is looking to buy a dog (or a cat) does any homework before they buy! They decide to get a dog/cat, look through the on-line and newspaper adverts, see a dog they like the look of and buy it without any idea of what health problems the breeds involved have, so testing just doesn't enter their head. Sometimes they see a pedigree cross that is 'going cheap' and think "Ooh I can have a pedigree dog that will cost less than a 'full pedigree', without thought to what expense the result of not testing the parents can bring to the table in terms of vet's bill, so the dog doesn't end up cheap at all!


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

feorag said:


> Sorry, i don't quite get that, why can a cross breed not get an illness that a purebred can?
> 
> If you mean genetic faults there's no reason to assume that the fault isn't passed on. A dog illness is an illness that can affect any dog surely??


Thats what i am trying to say that it was a load of rubbish that someone told me that something like bad hips or eye problems would not be passed on to the young because they were crossbreeding.


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

RescueCat said:


> Well, hopefully the people looking to buy crossbreds are smarter than that. Really, anyone who does research before buying a puppy will see the stuff about health testing, and if they chose to ignore it, it's their fault, and they're losing out on money.
> 
> I'm not saying it's fair on the dog, but I am saying that it's fair that people should lose money for being stupid.


Sadly the like with other things the majority are not, they beleave the hype that crossbreeds are healthy and its pedigree show dogs that are not. Its those peopel that keep the majority of crossbreed breeders going. Tones of labradoodles end up in rescue as they dont get the poodle coat the breeders promised but buyers take the breeders word for it that they will.
If the majority of puppy buyers are smart we wouldnt still have puppy farms. After pedigrees dogs exposed loads of litter adverts appeared for purebred puppys saying not kc reg so healthy. The general public have the impression that its only show dogs that need health testing and not pet dogs. And like with a lot of things once someone has an opyion no matter how ill informed they dont want to hear anydiffrent.

Yes it serves them right if it goes wrong for them but the greedy breeder is still making there money from it and dont care what happens to the pups they pop out, so they win and the buyers and more importantly the dogs lose.

If only they would do a program like pedigree dogs exposed that phocused on the importants of health testing in dogs and how to find a good breeder and why its so important.


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

Kare said:


> I think that Pedigree dogs exposed was a good idea, but in practise has lead to the the increased amount of crossbreeds and unregistered dogs because people think all pure breeds are unhealthy. They did a disservice to many breeds, for example shepherds and hips. Yes there was a need to highlight those over roached slooping hipped examples, but generally GSDs have the same average mid teen scores as many similar sized popular breeds, and rarely have other joint issues to the extent of say labs. So why give the impression that GSDs stand alone in having an issue?
> 
> Someone the other month on here that claimed that Northern Inuits had hip issues due to the GSD content made me angry when both the malamutes and even huskies also bring similar hip scores to the party.
> 
> It isn't about being upset ky my breed being singled out, more about allowing the belief other breeds do not have equal it even greater issues


 
Apperantly in the second one they did there was ment to be a segment on GSD's again but showing the improvment they had made since the last one but as they had gone over there time limit the cut it out.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

There needs to be TV programmes made called "Designer crosses Exposed", "Puppy Farmers Exposed" & Morons who don't research animals before the buy them Exposed"!

You also see adverts for crosses saying that the mating was a mistake, "the neighbour's Bullmastiff got in with my American Bulldog", or "my Shih Tzu was caught on the park by a Jack Russell Terrier". HELLOOOO, ever heard of the mismate jab??? :bash:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Zoo-Man said:


> You also see adverts for crosses saying that the mating was a mistake, "the neighbour's Bullmastiff got in with my American Bulldog", or "my Shih Tzu was caught on the park by a Jack Russell Terrier". HELLOOOO, ever heard of the mismate jab??? :bash:



we all know that's a load of bull
"we fancied making some money with out dogs that shouldn't be bred together as there's enough in rescues" is what they should be saying


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

Ive seen an add for a breeder who breeds border colllies, they actualy say in there add that they dont do any of the breed health testing (and charge more than a health tested one as well) but then go on to justafie this as there dogs are pets not show dogs and they breed for beauthfull healthy pets. 
I guess to some people it doesnt matter if there pet goes blind, gets hip displacia or anything else as its 'just a pet' not a show dog.


----------

